# Need similar names to Noah



## catfromaus

Hi all,

Well, I had been set on Noah if my LO is a boy. But my SIL just had a little boy, and his middle name is Noah. So I guess that is pretty much out.

I'm looking for names that are like Noah. It doesn't have to be biblical, but I like boys names with a vowel sound at the end.

Any ideas??

Cat
xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Isaiah- but Im bias :smug: lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

Milo
Arlo
Rocco
Nico
Jonah
Micah
Bruno
Carlo
Levi
Leo
Enzo/Lorenzo
Dino
Vincenzo
Mario


----------



## RubyRainbows

Elijah
Malachi


----------



## catfromaus

I like a lot of those! Would it be weird to choose a biblical name, as Emma (my daughter) doesn't have one? I really like Micah, but not sure if it is too biblical or not...


----------



## Alonabin

Im very love SEAN. if I had a Boy that's the name I'll call him.


----------



## Terrilea

Isaac
Jonah
Micah 
Theo
Leo


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Emma & Micah go perfectly together! I don't think it's "too biblical" -- some people wont even know it's a biblical name. Honestly, i think more people would associate the name Noah with the Bible, than Micah! :shrug:

Emma & Micah are both very old, traditional, classic names -- they match well as a sibling pair!


----------



## Mama869

Owen
Elias
Ace, aceson


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont think it would be weird at all! I think it would be cute :D


----------



## CandiceSj

Micah and Elijah are my faves that have come up. I think Noah would be OK even if it's the middle name of his cousin. Middle names are not used on a day to day basis...


----------



## Srrme

Mama869 said:


> Owen
> *Elias*
> Ace, aceson

Elias is my little boy's name! :haha:


----------



## catfromaus

I think if it is a boy, I'm almost certainly going with Micah- love it, love it, love it. Love it more than I loved Noah!
Only trouble is getting DH to agree (he currently gives it a 4/10 and insists on pronouncing it 'My Car')- but I've got months for that!


----------



## Guppy051708

I think you can convince him :D My dh wanted our baby to be named Caleb and I wanted Isaiah. After i referred to the baby that way during pregnancy he really grew fond of the name and now we have our isaiah ;)


----------



## letia659

love the name Micah!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I think the name Micah Joel sounds awesome ;)


----------

